# Elementarlederverarbeitung



## Cityhunter (29. Oktober 2006)

mal ne frage gibt es nur den einen lehrer für Elementarlederverarbeitung im den Arathi-Bergen
oder gibt es noch einen anderen ???


----------



## GreyDeath (31. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt nur einen.
Und der hat auch nicht mehr Rezepte als 2 glaube ich.
Den Rest muss man sich selber suchen oder im AH erwerben.


----------



## Snaker (31. Oktober 2006)

Cityhunter schrieb:


> mal ne frage gibt es nur den einen lehrer für Elementarlederverarbeitung im den Arathi-Bergen
> oder gibt es noch einen anderen ???




Ähm seit wann is der überhaupt in den Arathi-Bergen? ^^ Der war doch in der Sengenden Schlucht! ^^ Oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um auf die Frage zurück zukommen, ja es gibt nur den einen und er lehrt dir auch tatsächlich nicht mehr sehr viel! Das letzte ist glaube ich der Helm des Feuers. (Falls nicht, bitte aufklären ^^).
Wie mein Vorredner schon richtig erkannte, kommst du dann nur noch durch Rezepte entweder aus dem AH oder dropps weiter!

Hoffe das hat dir geholfen :-)

MfG Snaker


----------



## Corefanatic (1. November 2006)

Snaker schrieb:


> Ähm seit wann is der überhaupt in den Arathi-Bergen? ^^ Der war doch in der Sengenden Schlucht! ^^ Oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, sengende schlucht...im südosten abseits der straße steht da so ein einzelner mann am zelt


----------



## Rotur (13. November 2006)

Corefanatic schrieb:


> ja, sengende schlucht...im südosten abseits der straße steht da so ein einzelner mann am zelt


HÄ?! Hab ich da was verpasst? Ich bin selber Elementarlederer und der ist ganz bestimmt nicht in der sengenden Schlucht sondern im Arathi Hochland. Oder verwechselt ihr da was?! Also der Elementarlederer ist definitiv in Arathihochland, da bin ich mir 100% sicher ^^
Falls nicht berichtigt mich aber ich wüsst jetzt als Ele Lederer nicht, wo in der sengenden Schlucht ein Meister für Elementarlederer ist xD
MfG
Rotur


----------



## Rascal (14. November 2006)

Beide sind richtig...

Demnach ist Rotur Hordler. Also geht er zu Brumn Winterhoof im Arathihochland.
Allis hingegen gehen zu Sarah Tanner in der Sengenden Schlucht.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Rotur (14. November 2006)

AAh! Ok vielen dank! Ich wusste nicht, dass es da für jede Fraktion einen Lehrer gibt. ^^
MfG
Rotur


----------



## Sadoqual (19. November 2006)

Hallo 

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wo find ich den Lehrer für Hordler Drachenlederverarbeitung ?

Ich bin schon am verzweifeln da ich ihn nicht finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (20. November 2006)

Selbst ist der WoW-Zocker: http://www.buffed.de/?f=Drachenlederverarbeitungsmeister


----------



## Dragon d. Gun (26. November 2006)

Drachenledererlehrer für Horde ist im Ödland und der für Allianz ist in Azshara! Die sind beide nicht gut zu finden. Stammesledererleherer für Allie ist in Feralas wenn man die flugroute von Feralas bei Tausend Nadeln hat der steht dort gleich nebendran für hordler hab ich jetzt keine ahnung xD. Naja und wie man schon sagte ist der Elementarlehrer für Hordler in Arathi und der Für Allianz in der Sengenden Schlucht. ^^ 


Da kommt dann gleich mal meine frage. "Wo bekomme ich eigentlich die Rezepte für die Roten Drachenrüstungen? Ich bin schon auf 300 und Kann bis auf die Schwarzen Drachenschuppenstiefel und die Roten Rüstungen eigentlich alles -.- (Geld ist auch schon weg) naja die rezepte sind halt in Gilneas nicht billig. Wäre wichtig für mcih mal zu erfahren wo diese blöden rezepte sind denn wenn erstmal Burning Crusade kommt werden die Drachenrüstungen ziemlich beliebt werden und daher ist es ja mal von nutzen wenn man es lernt ^^". 

Viel spaß noch an alle

P. S. I´ll be back!!!


----------



## wendigo (15. Dezember 2006)

Dragon schrieb:


> Drachenledererlehrer für Horde ist im Ödland und der für Allianz ist in Azshara! Die sind beide nicht gut zu finden. Stammesledererleherer für Allie ist in Feralas wenn man die flugroute von Feralas bei Tausend Nadeln hat der steht dort gleich nebendran für hordler hab ich jetzt keine ahnung xD. Naja und wie man schon sagte ist der Elementarlehrer für Hordler in Arathi und der Für Allianz in der Sengenden Schlucht. ^^
> Da kommt dann gleich mal meine frage. "Wo bekomme ich eigentlich die Rezepte für die Roten Drachenrüstungen? Ich bin schon auf 300 und Kann bis auf die Schwarzen Drachenschuppenstiefel und die Roten Rüstungen eigentlich alles -.- (Geld ist auch schon weg) naja die rezepte sind halt in Gilneas nicht billig. Wäre wichtig für mcih mal zu erfahren wo diese blöden rezepte sind denn wenn erstmal Burning Crusade kommt werden die Drachenrüstungen ziemlich beliebt werden und daher ist es ja mal von nutzen wenn man es lernt ^^".
> 
> Viel spaß noch an alle
> ...



Glaube das rote Drachenschuppenbrustplattenrezept soll angeblich bei Drakki droppen - aber noch nie gesehen^^


----------



## Baeckstaeb (28. Dezember 2006)

Cityhunter schrieb:


> mal ne frage gibt es nur den einen lehrer für Elementarlederverarbeitung im den Arathi-Bergen
> oder gibt es noch einen anderen ???


Für die Horde gibt es nur den einen. Für die alli gibt es auch nur einen und der ist unten rechts in der Sengenden Schlucht. ( So weit ich weis )


----------



## Dragon d. Gun (3. Januar 2007)

Baeckstaeb schrieb:


> Für die Horde gibt es nur den einen. Für die alli gibt es auch nur einen und der ist unten rechts in der Sengenden Schlucht. ( So weit ich weis )



Ich könnte ja nachschaun und euch die Coords geben wo der ally und wo der hordie elementarlederer steht. ABER NEIN. Wegen den Wartungsarbeiten ist es ja so das man net on kommt. -.-. Naja ich kann euch 100% Sagen das für Allianz der Elementarlederverarbeitungslehrer in der Sengenden Schlucht steht. Der für Horde steht im Arathihochland so einfach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf jedenfall ist es auf dem realm Gilneas so!


----------

